# Trees, Bergs, etc...



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks like an awesome time. Nothing like some "man love", even if the fishing does suck. Thanks for the report. That made me laugh.

By the way, what the hell is BERG doing in that 6th picture down? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the invite A-holes. I wouldn't have come anyway.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I know why you guys didn't catch anything.
I only see one picture where anyone was holding onto their rod.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Uh, excuse me, but for the record, I'm not in any of those photos. :? I do not know who the dude zippin up his pants is, and aint it illegal to pee on the ice? _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet nobody within a 1/2 mile of you guys caught any fish either !! *-band-* -*|*- -*|*- *(())* -()/>- *()* -/|\- -/|\-

Gee, I wonder why ?? :?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah...that's sweet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

BERG, I gotta ask. What's with the bandanna?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Last time I held my rod, while fishing I didn't get one bite! :lol: Thank god.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> BERG, I gotta ask. What's with the bandanna?


Blade, that is *NOT* a picture of me. It's Tree's cousin. Fatbass is just messing with you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh good thing berg. I was going to make fun of you for looking like such a tard! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah, it was my cousin, Ray Babbett.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Oh good thing berg. I was going to make fun of you for looking like such a tard! :lol:


What? Like you wouldn't make fun of me anyway? Although I would like to, I simply can't take the credit for this one. That dude is a hillbilly sumnoffa geektard! In fact, I don't even think he was fishing with Tree and ratbass. Probably just some guy fishing next to them that offerred to give them some beef jerky, coffee, and some pointers on how to catch fish.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> yeah, it was my cousin Charlie babbett.


Nevermind. That's got to be Wilson :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I meant Raymond. I thought it was cool when FB spilled his tackle box and you counted everything in like 4 seconds, then he let you take a couple laps in the truck around the parking lot. My cousin, that is.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good time.

(BTW- He was probably just trying to write his name in the snow.)

A dancing tree is better than a burning bush.


----------

